# Anyone fished Beaver Lake near Bentonville, AR?



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

Looks like I may work a temp contract job in Bentonville starting in a few weeks. Anyone know anything about the fishing on Beaver Lake? Won't have my boat with me, so will be restricted to bank fishing.

Here is a map of the lake:

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=bento...6.35108,-94.033356&spn=0.404813,0.690079&z=11

Thanks for any info, i'm also googling for stuff as well.

BB


----------



## ConspiracyMike (Oct 5, 2009)

A bunch of the rivers up there will let you rent canoes on white river and the buffalo river. They will pick you up and the end of the run. I did some bank fishing on a lake near Little Rock..had some nice bass on it. I just remember almost all the boats I saw where the bass tracker boats..they were everywhere and the people were very friendly in that state too....Clinton gave that state a bad rap..I loved it up there, I had a 2 week blast.


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

Cool! Thanks for the info on the river rentals ConspiracyMike. 

I know I won't be able to go 6 months without putting a line in the water, so I am exploring my angling opportunities. If I do get the opportunity, I plan on taking lots of pics of anything I catch and annoying everyone to death with my Arkansas fishing posts/reports.

BB


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

I fished the white river below the beaver lake dam. Lotsa trout to be caught. There are a few spots to wade (wear waders...I made the mistake of not wearing em and felt like my toes would fall off) and some spots with jetties to fish.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

That part of Arkansas is full of fishing holes. Take bass and trout rods and reels or go buy some. I hear there is a Walmart there. LOL<G>

PS Buy a kayak you can car top. Even if you sell it a half price before coming home it will be worth it.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Ditto the comments on the White and Buffalo rivers...also the Norfork and little Red are great. Heber Springs should be on your list if you like trout fishing or ever wanted to try it.

I haven't fished Beaver Lake in many years, but can vouch for the rivers and the great fishing in them. Take advantage of the opportunity and you won't regret it.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

There is a nice park for fishing and camping below the dam. Has a nice little jetty to fish off of if you're not wading. There is another access point a little further down stream too. Should be great striper fishing on the lake. Guides are available. Also, the AG Russell knife shop is right on the freeway if you enjoy custom knives. It's a great area. I almost retired there; probably should have.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

been around bentonville several times...but all I could do was wave as I loaded turkey's in the truck.....place there called zero mountain...they ship all of butter ball's turkeys....... i ll say this butter ball is worth the price!!!!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I fished it one time but the lake was high, and parts of it were muddy, we were fishing for stripers and missed a lot of fish. We still managed to get one big hybrid striper that went 9 pounds, and one flathead catfish that was 26 pounds. Beaver lake has the largest average size for stripers in the US, they say the average is 12 pounds. Had conditions been better I am sure we would have caught more, than what we did, Good luck.


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

Man! That is all great information! I just copied all the comments and put them in a text document so I could keep them handy. Guess I may need to start looking for some trout rigs. Probably have to go to Gander or Bass Pro to find.

Green for everyone! All great comments and Thanks! again.

Bilge Bait


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Forgot to mention, there is a nice little fly shop in Fayetteville called McLellans if you are looking at getting some advice for fly fishing for trout on the rivers there. The staff was very helpful and gave me some great tips on what flies to use and how to fish them. Ended up catching a lot fish. Make sure to look up the regulations of the individual stretches of river too. Some parts are only arties with barbless hooks, some sections are no keep, etc. Good luck!


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

AMB, thank you for sharing your knowledge. Said it before and will say it again, we need a whole bunch more folks in the world with your smarts.

BB


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, today it looks like it might be Dallas for 2-3 weeks. If I wait a few hours, it will probably change again.  Got a call first thing this morning, "can you be in Dallas tomorrow?" ...haven't heard anything back yet, and daylight is burning.

Contract job hunting in the I.T. field can be maddening, everyone wants to pimp you out and get their 10-15%.

Well, wherever I land at, I am going to try some different tackle, techniques and species and broaden my horizons a bit. I was stoked when I found out about trout in Arkansas, but I don't know where that job stands at the moment.

Bilge Bait


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

One more thought...do you rent an apartment or house for a 6 month stay? You should be able to find a rental in Bella Vista (just north of Bentonville). I think then you would be able to fish their lakes, golf, tennis, etc. And for sure book a smallmouth trip on War Eagle with JD Fletcher.


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

Most complexes in NWA (my old stomping ground) have corporate units, and there are a few extended stay suites. I've never fished on Beaver, the only thing I've caught is some bikini clad.... I spent most of my summer nestled up in a cove tied to other boats getting my drunk on. The southern section of the lake is a muddy silt bottom, the north end is a gravel and limestone bottom, so it can be clear as a bell down to 20 feet or so, then has a green tint. There are a few nice marinas on the north side to rent flat bottoms is you're feeling froggy, and definately give the White River below the dam a shot.


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, over a month later and two phone interviews for this job in Bentonville, and I still don't have it, yet...

Apparently one of the top two didn't work out and I was numero tres in line, is how it was relayed to me. We will see, but it is still on-going and I am in the hunt. Not permanent like I would like, but what I will be able to add to my resume after the job is complete will be the bom-diggity, if ya know what I mean.

So I may get to go after some trout after all. Bye, bye another couple hundred bucks on fishing stuff. Do you think folks in AR know what a potlicker is? and where can I get some moonshine? There are enough hillbillies around that someone should be able to hook me up with some illicit hooch! 

Bilge Bait


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Don't know about 'shine but it is 2 cool to go in the WalMart just across the line in Missouri and put a fifth of J Beam in your cart along with your groceries. There is also a great liquor store there right across the line ....Macadougles.


----------

